# FOX in CT not working?



## zchrisz (Jun 15, 2004)

i always watch fox 61 in hartford connecticut through my toshiba dst-3100 sat box and one day it's not there, the channel is blank, it shows i have a signal, is anyone else having thir problem?


----------

